# Graduate Opportunities in the USA



## mattchin (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guys, first post for me.

I'd like to start by apologising if a similar question has been asked before - i have had a quick look with the search bar but its getting really late and i've just concluded a two hour "discussion" with my American girlfriend about the topic and I really need to go to bed!

Anyway, I am a 21 year old final year (varient of) computer science student. I am expecting a high 2/1 or 1st upon graduation, and spent my placement year at the Indiana University of Pennsylvania both studying classes and working in their web team. I am looking to emigrate to the USA as soon as possible after graduation, as my American girlfriend lives there (coincidence, huh?)

I was wondering whether anyone could tell me a little about the chances of me getting a Job? Im looking for east coast, something in Web Development/Database/Networking/HCI etc. I'll list the reasons why right now I think I may/may not have a chance.

Pros:
IT sector - from what i've read, the most successful way of getting sponsorship
Expected high degree classification
Have lived and worked in the USA recently

Cons:
Only have (slightly less than) 1 year's work experience
Not a very good programmer - software engineering type jobs are a no and id imagine that this would limit my entry as a specialist employee.

Would anyone like to add anything on these? Is it worth applying for jobs in America now or don't I stand a chance? I can't see why someone would go to the trouble of getting me over to them as I have less than a year of work experience when they could hire a US college grad or a more experienced person... 

Hopefully im wrong and some of have done just that, but any advice would be most welcome. And sorry for the essay!! 


Matt


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

mattchin said:


> Hi guys, first post for me.
> 
> I'd like to start by apologising if a similar question has been asked before - i have had a quick look with the search bar but its getting really late and i've just concluded a two hour "discussion" with my American girlfriend about the topic and I really need to go to bed!
> 
> ...


You have absolutely no chance of gaining employment in the states as I've already tried loads of times without success. The credit crunch in the States is much more worse then it is in the UK and it seems the only way to gain entry is to get transfer from a UK company to offices in the US.

Believe its so much difficult then it seems and it won't lighten up for a few years i've been told.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Read up on H1B requirements. This will answer your question.

You have the option of getting married.


----------



## mattchin (Mar 3, 2009)

twostep said:


> Read up on H1B requirements. This will answer your question.


Thanks for your replies, unfortunately for me marriage isn't an option right now.
From what I have previously read I am aware that I need to get a company to sponsor me, and that they have to prove that I can do things that may not necessarily be offered from an American candidate.

But I was wondering more on my chances of getting the company sponsorship for the H1B? I believe I will be eligible when I graduate, but realistically what are my chances? I also understand that I can work for a firm with a US branch and get transferred, but I am specifically interested in information about company sponsorship.

I don't think that I have a chance at this without experience, my girlfriend thinks I do... Has anyone heard of someone that has managed to do this based on similar credentials?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is your actual degree? What field do you specialize in?


----------



## mattchin (Mar 3, 2009)

My degree title is Bsc Internet Computing.

I specialise in Web Design, but am willing to take jobs in Web Development (with PHP programming), Database administration, digital graphic design, Human Computer Interaction or Systems analysis. To be honest the only things I wouldn't like to work with are Object Orientated programming languages - if this helps anyone answer my question.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mattchin said:


> I don't think that I have a chance at this without experience, my girlfriend thinks I do... Has anyone heard of someone that has managed to do this based on similar credentials?


At this point (and in this economy) it's really hard to tell what your chances are, even if we had your CV and university transcript in front of us. If you're serious about pursuing this, your best bet might be to start submitting some resumes to potential employers and see what kind of response you get. The worst that can happen is that you get no response at all, which means you're probably right. 

It would help if you could mention your plans to be in the US sometime in the near future, just to let them know that they don't have to fly you in from the UK for an interview. You can always make yourself available for an interview while you're in the country visiting the gf. 

Generally, it would be easier (for you) if you had a few years of experience - and don't discount the value of waiting out this recession (or whatever it is) before trying to get on the H1B bandwagon. (The immigration situation could change in the US in the next couple of years, too.) But if you hit on the right job and the right employer at just the right moment, you never know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This translates to a BS in computer science. Does anyone see a reason for an employer to go H1B?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your timing is off, both for the economy and the H1b. You've missed the April H1b draw this year (HR departments move slowly!) so you'd be looking at Oct 2010 start at the earliest. That's if the H!b survives since there will undoubtedly be an immigration bill before then, and this visa and the Ls have been hitting the fraud headlines. My guess is that the requirements will become much tougher. In the last failed bill, there was a plan to remove the experience in lieu of degree loophole. This time, I wouldn't be surprised if the minimum qualification was post-graduate level.

You may find better opportunities in a J1 internship program.


----------



## mattchin (Mar 3, 2009)

On another note - the H1B visa requires you to have a Bachelors Degree... My actual graduation date is in September, so lets say I manage to get a job with a company that are willing to push through the paperwork in time for the application on the 1st of April, for arguments sake.

I wont officially be able to work until October, and I will graduate in September, but the application will be in on April. Does anyone know if my application will be immediately rejected due to having not actually graduated yet, or will it remain a valid application unless I fail to pass my degree in September?

I know this is a strange question, but I do have an opportunity that this is affected by


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mattchin said:


> On another note - the H1B visa requires you to have a Bachelors Degree... My actual graduation date is in September, so lets say I manage to get a job with a company that are willing to push through the paperwork in time for the application on the 1st of April, for arguments sake.
> 
> I wont officially be able to work until October, and I will graduate in September, but the application will be in on April. Does anyone know if my application will be immediately rejected due to having not actually graduated yet, or will it remain a valid application unless I fail to pass my degree in September?
> 
> I know this is a strange question, but I do have an opportunity that this is affected by


You're playing in a gray area. Don't expect even the professionals to concur on the answer.

(BTW, you can currently substitute each year of a degree program with 4 years relevant experience to qualify for the H1b -- so you don't actually need a degree. Irrelevant in your case, I know.)


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

IBM had a big layoff, as have other companies. The US lost 700,l000 jobs in January alone. So there are plenty of experienced IT people around who are available to start work tomorrow. Your chances are, I'd say, about zero, You have to offer something really special to make an employer want to hire you and go through the hassle, expense, and delay involved. We have lots of new computer science graduates in the US, who have degress that American employers understand, and attended universities they're familiar with.


----------

